# Tacx Satori Rollentrainer T1850 inkl Skyliner und Conti Hometrainer-Reifen (MTB)



## MarkusAntonius (31. Oktober 2011)

Wurde von mir nur 1x benutzt, der Reifen ist ein 26er. Kostenloser Versand.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270842326241...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Tyrexx99 (13. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn es schon etwas zurück liegt, hab ich dir trotzdem mal ne Nachricht zukommen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

